# 1st yr in europe



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

will be attending debrecen uni in autumn- does anyone know anything about biophysics and medical chemistry? how difficult is it compared to a levels. i have done a level chemistry- done as level maths, but no physics! i thought media studies would be more usefull!!! and does anyone know what sort of gross anatomy the 1st yr dentistry curriculum covers in europe hungary etc- coz i cant seem to get hold of the dentistry curriculum for debrecen. any help would be greatly appreciated- jazakallah.


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

awaiseali said:


> will be attending debrecen uni in autumn- does anyone know anything about biophysics and medical chemistry? how difficult is it compared to a levels. i have done a level chemistry- done as level maths, but no physics! i thought media studies would be more usefull!!! and does anyone know what sort of gross anatomy the 1st yr dentistry curriculum covers in europe hungary etc- coz i cant seem to get hold of the dentistry curriculum for debrecen. any help would be greatly appreciated- jazakallah.


Hey.. 
Congrats for getting into a med school! :happy: .. I hope u enjoy 5 yrs of ur life in hungry! 
I just finished my 1st yr of dentistry in Poland .. N maybe I can answer your questions. As the curriculum for medical studies is same all over Europe. 
Dude nothing can be more harder then AS ! 

chemistry : 
Hmmmm… its mostly organic chemistry.. Basically they start to prepare you for the biochem which is one the major for next yr .. 
At my uni we had control test after every lab class .. N we had to pass all the control test to sit for the exam! Some of the main topic I did in my lab class were : 
The properties of solutions, colloids, biological fluids and concentration units.
Buffers, the ph of buffer solutions, capacity and blood buffer.
Sacchrides and lipids (organic acids, fatty acids, sugars)
Amino acids and peptides *the structural properties and reactions of AA*
The physiological properties of proteins
Spectrophontometric analysis.
The electrophroetic separation of macromolecules.
Chromatographic
We also had a lot of lectures on different topic like biologically derivatives of monosaccharide, minerals and trace elements, polymer, mechanisms of polymerization. N etc .. as those were the only one I attended!  as lec were at 7.30am in the morning! 

Biophysics: 
Its mostly medical related physics so dnt worry if u don’t hav any background in physics! .. God I hav a biophysics exam in 10 days! #shocked .. ammm the main topic would be own ECG.. Ultrasounds n other medical related physics!! .. N with loadz of lab classes n at my uni we had test after every seminar. 

Anatomy: 
Lovvvvve it .. Dude don’t just think that u only hav to do head and neck if ur doing dentistry.! .. U hav to do every thing .. Basically by the end of the 1st yr u hav to knw each single detail abt you human body! 
Anyway do u knw wat book they use at ur uni for anatomy ? 
 buy a sabotta atlas !! * An awesome atlas n professor in east Europe just lub it! *
Netter atlas cd is life saver aswell! 
(I got a huge list on the main topics of anatomy .. So I will send u that as a mesg! )

Hey don’t worry u will be fine … as long u study and work systematically..!!!
Anyway may I ask u y u choose hungry ? 

Tc 
A.H


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Bushi said:


> Hey..
> Congrats for getting into a med school! :happy: .. I hope u enjoy 5 yrs of ur life in hungry!
> I just finished my 1st yr of dentistry in Poland .. N maybe I can answer your questions. As the curriculum for medical studies is same all over Europe.
> Dude nothing can be more harder then AS !
> ...


thankz a lot 4 ur advice- ur a lifesaver!!! 

i was really crappin myself b4 going coz it was like stepping into the unknown. 

i chose hungary basically because i have a cousin and a few friends going with me. i know its not the most legit of reasons, but my ol man was only willing to send me if my goody goody cousin went wit me to snitch on me! " oh im tellin dad- u drinking beer" etc etc !!! 

i aint takin da mick or nothing, but anatomy seems a mission!!! upper limb, lower limb and thoraz are pretty minor stuff, but head n neck, neuro and pelvis n perineum? bit long innit? 

so were abouts in poland are so? jagelonnian? pomeranian? poznan? hows the atmos like? is it all work n no play? or do u get to unwind as well? 

i basically chose to go to debrecen because firstly coz of my friends n cousins going there. secondly the interview was held in london. for the other universities i would have to go the poland or romania etc to give the interview. so it was easier. but what i have heard is that quite a high percentage of 1st and 2nd yr students in europe flop-about 20%+. i have heard this from multiple sources- its quite shocking really!!! 

anyway thanks for ur info-much appreciated. take care of urself-them poles be tall man!!!


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey … 
No problem .. That is wat this forum is for .. To help protential students! 
Amm no offence but hav u been to hungry .. Dude .. I haven’t heard anything nice abt the university your going to nothing personal .. They were on the Norwegian news in 2005! .. Regarding how shit there whole system is .. N staff selling human organs to students for anatomy! .. But then no one could prove anything in the end!
However the university hav specific rule to fail certain amount of people every year !! .. N I m 100% sure for that .. I knw this guy he was in hungry failed his 1st year n then did it 2nd time ..then Passed it atlast .. Then got sick n tired of the whole corruption .. So got transfer done but never got accepted in polish uni for 2nd year so he is repeating his 1st year 3rd time! …….

Anyway I hope it turn out all good for u! .. 

ANATOMY is the first step towards becoming a doc!.. So the more detailed it is the better it is for u … 
An yes the person u referring to as a OLD MAN Is the person who will pay for ur education so he has all the right to keep an eye on u! …
Amm the atmosphere is different .. Its not like uk not like pak or states .. ..its 110% better then I thought.. I really thought ppl were really poor in Poland.. But dude they have better malls then our high streets .. N the city where I m is always rocking! …
So I hav no regrets! … 
If you work systematically then you will have time to party as well …. But if u just party then .. Be prepared to pack ur bags before the next semester.. …

tc 
A.H


N good luck! ...


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

"but no physics!"???????#confused 

r u sayin physics is not required to gain admission in euro medschool???

I will be attending some medschool after highschool graduation in jun 08. What are some good Euro medschool to which i can get admission without too much hassle. I will be goin back to the states after degree.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

How diverse is Poland? How welcoming are they to foreign students? Is it safe for Indians/Pakistanis to live in Poland for medical studies? How many Indopak students have you seen so far in your school? 


Appreciate your reply. 

Thanks. 



Bushi said:


> Hey..
> Congrats for getting into a med school! :happy: .. I hope u enjoy 5 yrs of ur life in hungry!
> I just finished my 1st yr of dentistry in Poland .. N maybe I can answer your questions. As the curriculum for medical studies is same all over Europe.
> Dude nothing can be more harder then AS !
> ...


----------



## farah-786 (Sep 26, 2008)

salamz...im new to this forum and i had a question, as im very confused & dont know where to go and study medicine. the choices are either poland or prague... and i wanted to know what people studying there think. the main thing is i dont wana feel odd as in being the only "asian" there and i have been told that the lecturers are quiet mean???? so any1 have any advice?
thnx
Ahz


----------

